# transmisor y receptor FM efecto telefono



## mati_23 (Dic 2, 2007)

hola

keria saber si se puede hacer un transmisor FM y receptor FM  ke se conecten con una sola bateria y con otro equipo bastante igual para asi discutir y ke las dos personas se escuchen al mismo tiempo asi como cuando se habla por celular se puede acer un ekippo asi?

en caso de ke se pueda denme un esquema y la explicacion del eskema

un dia probe con un transmisor de audio via FM y un preamplificador ke salia en una pagina es:

receptor FM: http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema167.html

preamplificador para microfono: http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema149.html

emisor de audio via FM: http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema74.html

y probe con otro receptor FM cada transmisor lo ajuste para una frecuiencia diferente para ke las personas no se escucharan asi mismas y a la vez no hablar como por los radios que tienes ke decir (Cambio) a cada rato en cambio con este ekipo no. podian hablar instantaneamente sin decir cambio 

alguen me puede dar un diagrama mas sencillo xfa gracias


----------



## VichoT (Dic 5, 2007)

Holas.mati_23.Repara tu link ke solo as puesto la pagina principal de electronicafacil. pon el link directo al eskema al cual te refieres..

Y respecto aloke pides....  podrias probar con un sistema de division de tiempo de TX y de RX asi durante un pekeño lapso el ekipo es un TX y durante el otro el ekipo es un RX. los antiguos celulares usaban esta tecnica   ahora creo ke transmiten en dos frecuencias (una TX y la otra RX) y ambas forman un canal de comunicacion.Esto nose aplica alos telefonos IP ese es otro cuento     ...solo lo aclaro.


BYE!


----------



## gorcho (Feb 23, 2010)

hola..yo se que a pasado mucho tiempo desde este ultimos post pero yo tengo q*UE* hacer algo similiar q*UE* este mati_23......!!

ahora VichoT como realizo lo de division de tiempo ....???


----------

